# Anyone else having slow or no response to TUG tonight?



## Jbart74 (Nov 24, 2008)

Seems weird, never had this problem before and I spend lots of time on TUG.  Keep waiting for screens to refresh and then get dumped by the TUG server.  All of my other websites are running fine so I don't think it's my computer or Internet Access.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 24, 2008)

appears the host had an issue moments ago...was due to connectivity vs the server.

hopefully thats the last of it.


----------



## Jbart74 (Nov 24, 2008)

TUGBrian said:


> appears the host had an issue moments ago...was due to connectivity vs the server.
> 
> hopefully thats the last of it.



Brian, I hold you personally responsible for not being able to refresh the new post screen for FOUR entire minutes!  Let's make sure this never happens again!  

Oh, and thank you for all you do!


----------



## Jbart74 (Nov 24, 2008)

*Icarus?  Can you help?*

By the way, I still haven't figured out how to make my browser auto-refresh the New Posts screen.  Any ideas?  Icarus?


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 25, 2008)

this might do what youa re looking for

http://www.refreshbar.com/


----------

